# Help with port forwarding!



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm trying to port forward my router because my P2P programs are sucking and so is my PS3 connection. I hear that ISPs disable certian ports to discourage P2P programs.
In a nutshell I want to change the ports so that I can download and not lag so much in games, but I can't find my router's IP addy. My ISP didn't give me the manual to it and it's not showing me when I ping it. Anybody know any other ways to find the router's IP?
By the way this is my router here.
http://www.ovislink.com/newovislink/Products/DSL_CABLEs/ov303r2/ov303r2.asp


----------



## sfp1987 (Jul 13, 2008)

here is good if I understand your question correctly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Open a Command Prompt and type "ipconfig" without the quotes.

What it lists under "Default Gateway" is your routers IP.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.portforward.com 

iirc, great site, I learned quite a bit from it for several different routers I was working with. Plus what newtekie said works also, if that doesn't work for ya though, try that link above or google your router...I've had many that used the same address to access it's config page(s).


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Kursah said:


> http://www.portforward.com
> 
> iirc, great site, I learned quite a bit from it for several different routers I was working with. Plus what newtekie said works also, if that doesn't work for ya though, try that link above or google your router...I've had many that used the same address to access it's config page(s).



I appreciate the link, but that's the first place I went. This modem isn't listed. (Sorry I think I typed "router" in previous post)
I also googled the part number and still all I get is people asking the same question on the PS3 network with very little luck


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ozzman, if you need to portforward. You really dont need your routers IP, you need the ip your router is giving you. Its probably something like 192.168.0.1xx. If you want to port forward, then you need to first choose a port. FOr example in Utorrent for me , I use 27999. I set Utorrent to use that port every time. Ok, thats done. Now you need to login in your router. Usually in your web browser type 192.168.0.1  then enter. no www or .com or anything , just the ip address. A login box should appear.If you have never seen this before, then your username should be "admin" and no password. In your routers settings, you need to go to DHCP settings, and assign yourself a "STATIC" ip. Use something like 192.168.0.1xx Whatever, it doesn't matter. You should be good any where between 100 and 199 for your last digits. THen enter or save whatever. Then in the same tab, you need to set a rule to forward your new port 27999 or whatever you use to forward in and out 24/7 and save it. Now, you need to go to the tcp/ip settings for your NIC card on your pc and set your new statis IP, turning DHCP off. set your new IP . You subnet will be 255.255.255.0 and default gateway wil be 192.168.0.1  NOW. Make sure for preffered and alternate DNS you should already have these written down. You will get these from your router. I have a d link, and in my router they are in the "status" tab. THey are listed as "domain name server" enter the two addresses in and BAM, your port forwarded. 

use this website too

http://portforward.com/routers.htm


What router are you using? whats the model number and brand?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Link to the modem is on the first post. All of that is very helful info, but the problem is that I can't get logged into my modem, every time I try to log into it I just get "server reset" messages.


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

Just for clarification: Port forwarding takes a packet that is addressed to your external (public) IP address and forwards if to an internal (private) IP address


First step:

Go to http://whatsmyip.org/

Your External (public) IP address will be shown at the top of the page.

This is the IP address that other users on the internet will use to connect to you.

Second step: 

Find your Internal (private) IP address.

This is the IP address of the Ethernet card in your PC

This IP address MUST be in one of the following ranges to be guarenteed to work:

10.0.0.0 – 10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0 – 172.31.255.255
192.168.0.0 – 192.168.255.255

Third step:

Open up the admin application for your router and look for port forwarding/private servers option.

The screen will have a source port number (tcp and udp) and will also have a destination IP address and port.

Example:

Your PC has a private IP of 192.168.0.2 and your run a game server that uses ports 2345 and 8977

In admin screen source ports will be 2345 and 8977 (an entry for each port will be needed)

Destination will be 192.168.0.2 port 2345 and 192.168.0.2 port 8977

Example screenshot of port forward screen http://www.kumagames.com/img/server%20setup/server_setup_04.jpg


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Link to the modem is on the first post. All of that is very helful info, but the problem is that I can't get logged into my modem, every time I try to log into it I just get "server reset" messages.




That sounds very much like a username/password issue (if you are setting that far) of it could be the wrong IP you are trying. The default IP for most modems/routers = same as your PC IP only ending in .1

Can you tell what address your PC has and what address you are typing to try to access your modem?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 13, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Just for clarification: Port forwarding takes a packet that is addressed to your external (public) IP address and forwards if to an internal (private) IP address
> 
> 
> First step:
> ...



Thats nice. But whats the point. You never reference back to it. Its static you cant change it.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is the smartest thing to do 
PC: 64.149.141.106
Modem: 64.149.141.1


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Not sure if this is the smartest thing to do
> PC: 64.149.141.106
> Modem: 64.149.141.1



You can try. But usually when your behind your router you will use 192.168.0.xxx   That way you know your default gateway and DNS etc........ If you do it like that , I think your just gonna fudge stuff up and realize you dont have internet anymore


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 13, 2008)

Found a manual, but no help really

http://www.mynucleus.ca/files/dsl/DSLSelfInstallGuide.PDF


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 13, 2008)

try 10.0.1.5

Dude your router/bridge adapter BLOWS. Get a new one


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Not sure if this is the smartest thing to do
> PC: 64.149.141.106
> Modem: 64.149.141.1



Those IP addresses are public and should never be used on a private network and thus could be your problem.


Try this:

Unplug your modem from the adsl circuit but leave it powered up and connected to PC.

Now try to access your modems admin app from your PCs browser.

If this works your current IP addresses are in conflict with IP addresses on the internet.


To Fix:

Change your router Ethernet IP to one of the private addresses in my earler post 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.0.0 for example

Then either setup a DHCP scope on your modem (192.168.0.2 -10) for example or manually set your PC IP to 192.168.0.2 with default gateway of 192.168.0.1


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Now try to access your modems admin app from your PCs browser



This is where I'm running into trouble, I can't get to the admin ap.


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Thats nice. But whats the point. You never reference back to it. Its static you cant change it.




Most home IP addresses are not static and thus it is recommended to use a free dns service that will provide a static name for a dynamic IP address. 

Also the reason i mentioned this is because the best way to test to make sure portforwarding is working is to get someone to connect to the external (private) IP address and see if it gets forwarded to the correct private destination.


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> This is where I'm running into trouble, I can't get to the admin ap.



This is almost certainly due to the fact that your routers eth IP address should be on the other side (WAN/Internet) so your router will be trying to forward those packets to Carr Communications ATM 40 (the owner of that IP address)

Usually if you disconnect the asdl/wan, that route will become unavailable and thus the router admin page will start to work.

When you go to whatsmyip website, what IP does it show there?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Your IP Address is 64.149.141.106
I unplugged my line from my modem, didn't help any


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> This is where I'm running into trouble, I can't get to the admin ap.



You put your default gateway address into your web browser and it didn't bring the router up?


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, from that last bit of info it looks very much like your modem is managed by your ISP (as it is using a valid public address)

However ...if this is indeed the case, you do not need to use port forwarding as your PCs IP is already visible to the internet.

Do you only have one PC/network device plugged in locally....if you have more do you use a switch/hub?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

That's not my default gateway, but when put it in my browser (I did all of the ones suggested so far including the one I get from ipconfig) All I get is a "connection reset" error.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Right now it's just the one, but I USED to have a hub with 3 PCs, I ended up selling it to a friend though.

Basically what you're saying though is that forwarding ports wouldn't help me any? Right?


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

Well basically port forwarding only works on a router.

If your PCs ethernet IP address = WhatsMyIP address then you dont have a router but a direct connection to the internet.

So in your case is does sound like your ISP is blocking/throttling your P2P ports/connections.


I would strongly recommend that you get a dedicated hardware router/firewall (linksys, belkin etc etc)

This would then be assigned the 64.149.141.106 on its WAN port and you would then be free to setup your own private network.

It would also mean that your PC is not directly exposed to the internet (I hope you have a good software firewall atm  )


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Well basically port forwarding only works on a router.
> 
> If your PCs ethernet IP address = WhatsMyIP address then you dont have a router but a direct connection to the internet.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I do have a wireless-g router on it's way that I bought from Paulieg.
If my ISP is throttling my P2P, then why am I also getting crappy perfomance on the PSN and getting "Poor" and "Average" connections on most of my PC games? Do they consider these also as P2P? Or would it just be a high latency f'ing me over?

And I think I'm good with my current firewall BTW


----------



## IggSter (Jul 13, 2008)

tbh it could be one of so many things, it could be a crappy modem, ISP restrictions etc etc.

When you get your new router it "should" make diagnosing things a good deal easier as you have total admin control and it will also give you the ability to setup a test service on your PC using the same ports as your p2p/playstation and then you can get a friend to access it remotly and see what the performance is like.

You could try your ISPs tech support and ask them why your playstation has lousy access. As you say it could be latency or maybe your ISP has just throttled a huge range of port numbers.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 13, 2008)

i suggest you get something that can run openWRT + X-Wrt, alot of people use DD-WRT but i really like openWRT alot more, if you could run it you would probably figure out why real quick.


----------

